# Wedding dress



## CriHart

Hi! I'd like to know how is "wedding dress" in other languages  

Romanian: Rochie de mireasa


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:
hääpuku (both for bride and groom)
morsiuspuku (only for bride)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Gelinlik*(for bride) is always white and looks just like this.
*Damatlık*(for groom) is usually black, like this and sometimes white, rarely blue.

Now that's Turkish style!


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian:*
kāzu kleita


----------



## Etcetera

*In Russian: *подвенечное платье (podven*e*chnoye pl*a*tye).


----------



## Namakemono

*Spanish: *Vestido de novia (only for bride)


----------



## KottaKitta

Hungarian: 
 
*menyasszonyi ruha* [manjossounjy rooha] - bridal dress only!
*esküvői ruha / öltöny* [aishkuvoey rooha / oeltoenj] - wedding dress / suit


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese: vestido de noiva.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Norwegian:* brudekjole (lit. 'bride dress')


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
*Dutch*: trouwkleed (huwelijkskleed)

Groetjes,

F


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek it is: (το) *νυφικό *_/nifikó/_


----------



## Mutichou

In French: robe de mariée ("bride dress")


----------



## Kraus

In Italian: abito da sposa.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

Menyasszonyi ruha. (=Bride Dress)


----------



## ireney

Greek νυφικό (nifiko) lit of the bride.


----------



## linguist786

*German:*

(Das) Brautkleid/(Das) Hochzeitkleid

*Urdu:*

Dulhan ke libaas

*Gujarati:*

Dulhan nu faraak

In Urdu & Gujarati, we very often just borrow the English "wedding dress"


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Standard - ثوب العرس (thawbu 'l'urs)
Colloquial Palestinian - فستان العرس (fustaan il-'uros)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

*venčanica */ *венчаница*


----------



## frone

In Bahasa Indonesia:

"baju pengantin"


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Frank06 said:


> *Dutch*: trouwkleed (huwelijkskleed)


Better would be 'bruidsjurk'.

Groetjes,

F


----------



## Rango

Croatian:
*Vjenčanica*


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*שמלת כלה* (_simlat kala_) = bride's dress


----------



## Heba

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> Standard - ثوب العرس (thawbu 'l'urs)
> Colloquial Palestinian - فستان العرس (fustaan il-'uros)


 
 Just a small addition
In standard Arabic we also say: قستان الزفاف (fustaan al-zefaf)
In Egyptian colloquial Arabic, we say: فستان الفرح (fustaan el farah)


----------



## LIL00

Robe de mariee/de mariage en francais


----------



## optimistique

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Better would be 'bruidsjurk'.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> F


 
Or '*trouwjurk*' .


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish:
suknia ślubna


----------



## jester.

linguist786 said:


> *German:*
> 
> (Das) Brautkleid/(Das) Hochzeit*s*kleid



A minor correction


----------



## VirtuousV

You can say *결혼 예복* (gyeol-hon ye-bok) for both bride's and groom's wedding attire in Korean, but if you want to specifically mean a bride's wedding dress, Koreans use a transcribed word (loanword) of *웨딩 드레스* (we-ding deu-re-seu). Same with the groom's *턱시도* (teok-si-do).

For traditional Korean wedding attire, you can say *전통 혼례복* (jeon-tong hon-rye-bok), which means "traditional wedding garb." This refers both bride's and groom's ones. I don't know the specific phrases for each party.


----------



## PTK

ao cuoi

(tieng Viet Nam)


----------

